# IP blocklists similar to PeerGuardian?



## bigtoque (Dec 14, 2010)

I like to use Peerguardian on my windows pc as it was insanely easy to set up and automatically checked for updates to the selected blocklists.

From a quick read, I gather that there are a few IP filtering programs, and some IP blocklists from a site called emerging threats.

I'm just curious how similar these lists are to the ones used by peerguardian.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2010)

Not similar at all, if you mean similarity in the type of ranges they list.


----------

